

Does any ruby/rails IDE have breakpoints? - twism

Breakpoints are HUGE for me, the ability to stop your program in mid stride and view, traverse, and manipulate data and variables ala keanu reeves in the matrix. 

======
luccastera
From the Netbeans page at <http://www.netbeans.org/community/releases/60/>

"Ruby Debugger. Single-step or run through Ruby code, set breakpoints, look at
local variables, navigate the call stack, switch threads, and evaluate
expressions by just hovering the mouse over the variable in the Editor. There
is also support for the "fast debug" extension."

------
sweeper
netbeans claims to. not played with them much.

~~~
twism
thanks

